# My date says another month?



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

Marigold is due on July 5th... 
I know it's early to start but... What the hay! These are today... She's been awfully talkative today!















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks right on track. I don't see anything abnormal.


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

It's her first time and I'm not thinking she's liking it much lol 
She yells at me when I go out lol 
Pushes all the others away so she can be right next to me  I'm enjoying! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That's how my ff is lookin right now, except she's due June 22nd. But mine is the opposite, she's really grouchy and doesn't like to be pet anymore...Oh well, at least I'll have kids soon 

Good luck on your(close to) independence day kids!!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

My doe is due in July also and she is a total sweetheart one day then the next she is knocking everything over and causing fights. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

It's weird how their personality changes.. She's even letting my other doe push her around at feeding times and that's not her normal at all! 
Keep me updated on your ladies as well! It will be cool to watch each other's progress  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

This morning she decided she was going to be a guard goat and got out of the pasture and chased the mailman up to the porch. She is definitely starting to get a tad bit difficult! I think she will have her kids a little after yours does. She is also an ff. I'm thinking she will go around the 16th

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

Lol that is too funny! Guard goat beware! Hehe 
They can be so funny yet so annoying! Marigold escaped and decided to jump on the rabbit hatch which is next to the chicken coop.... We have chicken wire on top of the coop needless to say she went thru the top and destroyed the coop. I was so angry yet I couldn't stop laughing lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Haha, I have to make sure she doesn't get to our coops. I have a few games that run free and they hatched out babies and she gets in fights with mama's. I don't think she will ever learn she's a goat and not a dog lol. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

We are day 143... And of course there is no sign of progress.... This waiting is driving me crazy! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

Takethelead... How is your doe doing?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She has been moved over to the kidding pen, she has had a little mucous but nothing to make me think she is going to kid soon. Her kids have dropped and ligaments are softening. But she is normal with all of her grunts and groans.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is looking good.


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

I just took these....














If it wasn't for her utter I'd think she wasn't even preggos! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

Her girlfriend looks more pregnant then she does!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

Well her ligaments are no where to be felt! Yesterday they where very easy just like normal. The baby/babies are still moving but way less active this am. No other sign of labor so I will venture to church and maybe she will start something  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

She's a little panicky this afternoon, seems to breathing faster, just staring off for a few sec but other then that Notta. She hadn't really had any discharge.. We shall see what the day brings 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

She has spent the last couple hours laying down and breathing really fast. She just stares off, like she's stoned lol 
Still no fluid but I'm pretty sure it will happen in the 12-24.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

How is she? My gal has lost her ligaments, or so I think. They are very very hard to find, she's had mucous on and off a little at a time. Hopefully they will both go in the next 24 hours!


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

I had to leave and take my son to baseball, besides I think I was driving her crazy with my watching lol 
But around 1 she was breathing really hard, laying on her side, had a couple contractions! I got super excited! Then... It all stopped lol 
But her ligaments are gone as well! It will be way awesome if they kidded soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She's teasing you.  I swear mine's ligaments came back :/


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

Funny you day that cause.... I thought the same thing about an hour ago lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

Say... Not day dumb phone 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I've read online that some does ligaments come and go. Also I've heard a lot of people say that they never rely on the ligs because they have had does who have kidded with ligs that weren't gone, mushy but now gone. 
We've had storms on and off, I was hoping it would make her start labor faster.


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

This was taken just now... She looks sick and skinny! I would say the babies have dropped, at least I think they have! Lol 
I hope the storm works for her!! I read that too.. I guess we shall see!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

That's how mine looks too and I feel bad that she isn't so fat anymore! I was looking through my old phone and I saw a date on my calender that says February 9~ possible hear for Bernice. I might have a little longer wait.


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

Nothing this morning! Darn these girls!! Lol 
Marigold is on 146... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

What kind is Marigold? Nothing here either.


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

She's a Nubian mix... I got her last winter when I really didn't know much about goats lol 
She's bred with a very large boar that lives down the road  
And your pretty girl is? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Mine is a mini Nubian bred to my nigerian dwarf buck.


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

Well she's laying in the barn making groaning sounds... Maybe it means something! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She's tricking you!


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

Lol pbly! 
She's been doing it for 2 hours now.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

Her udder is filling!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I say your going to have babies soon!


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

I really hope so cause I have to work 12 hours the next 2 days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I hope mine kids before the weekend at least.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

My Nubian is day 146 today looks no where as close as yours!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

Takethelead you may be right about her teasing me, I had way more faith in her then that!!! Lol 
So.... Her udder is bigger, but she's back to doing her "normal" self. No more moaning in the barn, no fluid. I think she knows what she's doing! 




Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

Sandhillfarm- I really hope that she does something soon! I'm getting to the point that I'm gonna scream! Lol 
She is doing all the things and looks like she should pop those baby/babies out any min.... And nothing. I think I would prefer her not looking like she's going into labor. Ugh, darn doe code!!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

It's nearly 2am and mine is putting on a good show. That doe code rarely fails! I want to go to bed but afraid I'll miss it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

I checked on her all night and still nothing! So off to work I go... She will pbly do it mid morning and I will have to rush home 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

This is this afternoon.... She so should be having this baby!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

That's it! I'm giving up


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Following


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I told Bernice that I'm leaving her for the weekend so maybe she will have the kids to make me stay


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

She looks soooo close


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

I know!!! She should be going so soon! Oh well, such as goats I guess but grrr! Lol 
I was sitting out with her and I could feel movement along here tail head, it the indents. It was weird. 
I have to work again tomorrow and no one will be here, I'm sure that's when it will happen! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Probably I'll be gone a few hours tomorrow myself. She'll have em then. :/


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

I guess she started to raise all sorts of hell around 300 this morning. I'm a very heavy sleeper, hubby went out to check and said that she peed.. Stood up and had some white discharge. I don't see any now so I'm not to sure what that means lol 
I think I will only be working a half day today... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Any news?? Mines due tomorrow, maybe she's waiting for the hurricane to hit ahhh!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

I just got out of work so I'm heading home to check things out  
That would not be a good thing! 
It would be a goat thing to do tho lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Anything????? I've just read this thread Ian's in dieing to no what's happening


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Come on have a baby I want to see!


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

Lol we had 2 lil bucklings!!! But mom wants nothing to do with them!!!! It's almost been an hour, she also hasn't delivered the afterbirth.... Ideas people! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

While I'm waiting....














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

Should I check and see if there's another kid? She lays down but jumps up and runs when the kids come close.... Help please


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes, go in and check.

Congrats, they're pretty cute.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I would milk her and feed it to them. And congratulations! I'm still waiting :/


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

Well after 3.5 hours... I was able to get them to latch on a few times to eat. Mom wants nothing to do with them  I have a feeling I will be mommy... They are sleeping at the moment so I'm getting coffee and heading back out. I will post pics later  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

Momma is so not helping me! I have to fight her every time to feed these little guys! I put her in the milking stand, she had no problem letting me milk her our. The sec I put a baby up she flips right out! I don't think she's going to get this  she hasn't even tried to clean herself .... What to do

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Only you can decide if it is easier to continue fighting with her or just bottle feed. If you were planning to sell them anyway, you could always sell them as bottle babies.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Bernice had her babies!


----------

